# 942- L287 Release Notes and Discussion



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Fixes/Changes:
•	Add channel up/down/recall support to 004 (pat/pmt error) popup
•	Green line and video smearing fix
•	Remove button to allow user to disable nightly updates (disable capability was removed in previous release.)

New Features:
•	A new look to the System Info page 
•	IPPV Adult Event Hiding (If the Hide Adult feature is enabled, the event will show as ‘PPV Event’ in the purchase history screen)
•	Support for new LNB to allow for 4 satellite connections
•	New DISH Network Logo
•	Dish HOME Text Change
•	Clear DVR History
•	Edit DVR Event Title
•	New Security Features
•	A grayed-out H/W Tests button will show in the Diagnostics menu (To be implemented in a future release)


There has been a lot of work going into the 942 and this should show that. Nice work Dish!


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks! I was wondering why my TV was on this morning. I also noticed they put the episode # and original air date on the info page... very helpful. New system page takes a while to load. And I thought the 942 forum was abandoned.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Most definately not, Dish has been hard at work on the 942 and this is one small way of showing it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> Remove button to allow user to disable nightly updates


This was reported for L286. Did it not happen then or did E* forget they told us about it already?


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Fixes/Changes:
> •	Green line and video smearing fix
> 
> New Features:
> •	Edit DVR Event Title


The first thing I noticed was the "original air date", then the edit dvr title. I found a use for it immediately to deal with the marked a watched event. I put a "1" at the end of the title to signify I've viewed it and my wife will put a "2" when she has. This is a great new feature.

The video thing was the second fix, I usually view SD in 4:3 and it is apparent before this release. Now it is crisp!

Does the ERD (menu 86) work? I don't recall that feature nor do I have a drive to test it.

:joy: Now they need to work on IR on TV2!!!!!:joy: 
:joy: IR on TV2!!!:joy:


----------



## Tom Bombadil (Nov 30, 2005)

Jon Spackman said:


> Fixes/Changes:
> 
> •	Remove button to allow user to disable nightly updates (disable capability was removed in previous release.)


This sentence reads like a double negative. It seems to state that they have removed the button to allow a user to disable the updates, yet the qualifier states that this has already been done in an earlier release. So how would this be a change?

I know that L287 does not allow the user to disable the nightly update, which is a feature that I desparately need as my 942 wipes out both my EPG and all of my timers every time it does the nightly update. I have to run a checkswitch to get them back. And when I'm out of town, I can't run the checkswitch so none of my timers work. This effectively limits my 942 to being a 24 hour DVR.

I had a 10-day DVR with L282, which allowed me to disable the update.


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

Just got a phone call and the Caller ID showed up between ring 1 and 2!!! It now finally works right - thank you Dish!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Tom Bombadil said:


> This sentence reads like a double negative. It seems to state that they have removed the button to allow a user to disable the updates, yet the qualifier states that this has already been done in an earlier release. So how would this be a change?


In the previous release the disable button was simply grayed out now it is gone completely.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

jetskier said:


> Does the ERD (menu 86) work? I don't recall that feature nor do I have a drive to test it.


It currently should work like it does on the other model receivers with this option.
you select ext when setting up a time and it will automaticaly start your POCKETdish and do a real time composite video recording.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone notice the volume on all HD channels are lower than SD now. I had to crank up the volume but when i switch to sd its too loud.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

always been louder on SD than HD.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> always been louder on SD than HD.


No, the volume is a lot lower now on HD. I used to watch both SD & HD in same level audio, now I have to crank up 30% to get good audio level on HD. I think this is a bug... sometime audio levels are the same for both but not always.


----------



## frossie (Jun 8, 2004)

I like the new system info screen and I like the episode number and air date info.

But, is it just me or... there used to be a feature when during play back if you paused, then unpaused, the video would jump back a second or two so that when you unpaused, the audio (which lags a bit) would have a chance to kick in so that it would audible by the time you got to your pause point. That way, you could pause, unpause, pause, unpause and no dialogue would be lost.

I'm wondering whether this is due to the update, but I noticed today that this nice feature has dissapeared - now pausing and unpausing does not jump back the video but words from the dialogue are lost.

If this was deliberate I would *really* like the option of having the original behaviour back.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm also pleased to see that E* continues to improve the 942 s/w. As one who got here via the rocky 921 days it's refreshing to see a set up that's pretty solid for a change. The caller ID fix is pretty sweet as the long delay used to bug the crap out of me.

John


----------



## dogday (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone has noticed an increase in the fan noise since this release? I noticed my fan running louder yesterday and wonder if it's related, or if my 942 is just giving out.

It's not any hotter than it ever has been, gets plenty of ventilation. The fan has always run, no matter if the receiver is on or not, but now the volume of the fan (I assume velocity) is noticeably higher. 

I also unplugged the unit last night and replugged this afternoon. The fan was back to it's original volume for a few hours, but now it has resumed the higher speed.

Anyone else?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

frossie said:


> But, is it just me or... there used to be a feature when during play back if you paused, then unpaused, the video would jump back a second or two so that when you unpaused, the audio (which lags a bit) would have a chance to kick in so that it would audible by the time you got to your pause point. That way, you could pause, unpause, pause, unpause and no dialogue would be lost.


Yes, that is how it used to be and I agree with you 100%. I like the old method much better!!! Hopefully this will be fixed in the future.


----------



## jetskier (Jun 11, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Yes, that is how it used to be and I agree with you 100%. I like the old method much better!!! Hopefully this will be fixed in the future.


I think you meant to say "unfixed". I don't recall it being broken in L286.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Hehe, that is exactly what I mean.


----------



## ebeeks (Jan 6, 2006)

lakebum431 said:


> Yes, that is how it used to be and I agree with you 100%. I like the old method much better!!! Hopefully this will be fixed in the future.


I noticed the change in this tonight. I agree with both of you. It was better the old way.


----------



## haytham (Nov 30, 2003)

I noticed a few bugs in this release:

As in previous posts I noticed:
- Sound is about 30% lower on HD and movie channels, I never had to turn up my TV past 50 before, but now I have to turn it above 60. I watch most of my programs between 35-40.

- During a playback function there is no sound for a second

- I noticed the DVR had more heat then usual dissapating from the sides when I was unplugging it for a reset, but did not think about it at the time.

My experience:

- If I play back certain DVR programs that were stored, it would jump to the previous live program I was watching, but it would show a black screen... I have to push channel up to get out it. It has a good chance of freezing on me if I don't change it right away. I tried a 10-second power off reset, and unplugging it. I ended up erasing the programs because I thought they were corrupt


----------



## 921tiger (Feb 13, 2005)

haytham said:


> I noticed a few bugs in this release:
> 
> As in previous posts I noticed:
> - Sound is about 30% lower on HD and movie channels, I never had to turn up my TV past 50 before, but now I have to turn it above 60. I watch most of my programs between 35-40.
> ...


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with the comments above. Good and bad changes here as well...

1. The sound on HD is much, much lower (BAD). 
2. The skip back after PAUSE was great to have. Now there is a second or so without sound, so you miss dialogue (BAD).
3. Orginal air date showing (GREAT).


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

921tiger said:


> haytham said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed a few bugs in this release:
> ...


----------



## Antibus (Dec 17, 2005)

I'll risk having to don my asbestos suit, but I prefer no automatic backskip when pausing. I'd really like to pause and then have it start up again at exactly the same spot. However, that's also assuming that pause works as it should! 

Right now (287), it seems to sometimes automatically skip back, and sometimes not. What's worse though, and this has been broken for quite a while, if you manually skip back a few seconds or so, it doesn't start where you left it, but rather picks up at the spot you paused at. This makes it impossible to pause, skip back a few times to catch that play you missed, and then un-pause or play to start at the new position a second or two back. I believe this used to work properly about a year ago when I first got the 942.

Also, not having the sound for a second after un-pausing is really bad (my 501 used to do this and I was pleasantly surprised when the 942 didn't). However, if you skip back once manually while paused, it will not only start up with immediate sound, but also gives you that half second or so repeated that everyone wants!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I noticed to lower volume last night as well. Not too bad. I usually set my Panny on 15....now it's more like 20.


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

Since L287 my 942 has had trouble with output one. I'm using HDMI for picture and an RCA jack for sound and both are out. The tech I got this morning suggested that I try using component instead of HDMI. I said even if I have a picture, I wouldn't have audio and I don't consider that to be acceptable. She also said that I could use the TV2 outputs. I'm already using those for a second television and it isn't in HD. Where do they get these people. I didn't have anymore time to listen to nonsensical solutions since I had to go to work.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Wing-

what type of display you have? DVI?


----------



## ottokrat (Nov 19, 2005)

Kudos to the team on the new features.

Like others, I have also noticed a few drawbacks:

(1) The sound delay. On older versions, if you paused and unpaused, not only would it rewind by a second or so, but the sound came back almost instantly especially compared to now, and also compared to my other reciever (721).

(2) The fan is basically always on now, for what seems to be no reason.

Otherwise, glad to have the update!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

frossie said:


> I like the new system info screen and I like the episode number and air date info.
> 
> But, is it just me or... there used to be a feature when during play back if you paused, then unpaused, the video would jump back a second or two so that when you unpaused, the audio (which lags a bit) would have a chance to kick in so that it would audible by the time you got to your pause point. That way, you could pause, unpause, pause, unpause and no dialogue would be lost.
> 
> ...


Yes! I just recently "inherited" my wife's 942 for my 13 year-old Sony. (She now has a 622 for her 37" Plasma.)

I also miss the ability to have the sound come back with the video when you "un-pause" by hitting Play or Pause again.

A lousy work-around is to hit Skip Back while paused. It removes the Pause Bar at the bottom of the screen and also somehow causes the sound to come back at the same time as the video when you again hit Pause or Play.


----------



## dojoman (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope Dish will fix the low audio issue on one of the tuners. It's getting annoying!


----------

